# Circuito detector de lluvia



## sandrapog (May 9, 2007)

hola soy estudiante de primer semestre y tengo que hacer un circuito; yo escogí un detector de lluvia, pero dice que tengo que construir un sensor; yo no se nada de esto, como lo hago??
gracias.


----------



## pet (May 9, 2007)

mira a ver si puedes adjuntar las caracteristicas tecnicas de sensor de lluvia.

lo mas seguro es que tengas que acondicionar a señal que te proporcione el sensor con un conversor corriente tension o con un simple amplificador operacional para darle ganancia.

Si qlo envias podria ayudarte...


----------



## sandrapog (May 9, 2007)

ya adjunté el circuito de detector de lluvia, porfavor me dicen como hacer el sensor  
gracias


----------



## pet (May 10, 2007)

Si lo que quieres es construir el sensor que menciona el circuito que has enviado, lo que tienes que hacer es lo que dice. Con dos placas metalicas. Cuando caiga agua sobre las dos placas estas se cortocircutaran y haran que el transistor se sature, esto hara que de un "1" lógico en la salida y se active el zumbador.
Lo mejor es que lo hagas tal y como dice. Que metas las placas metalicas en una maceta. Las placas deben estar bastante cerca una de la otra. cuanto mas cerca esten antes detectará.


----------



## maton13 (Dic 16, 2009)

también yo coincido con este vato mejor a unas barras de cobre clavadas en la tierra ponle unas abrazaderas para que sujeten el cable y de hay los agarras para que sea el sensor 

te digo esto porque yo también hice un circuito así para detectar la humedad de la tierra el cual activa una bomba de agua para regar las macetas y si funciona con las barras.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 16, 2009)

El sensor pueden ser dos electrodos que dejen pasar una pequeña corriente por ellos cuando haya agua en un bote que se llena con la lluvia

luego amplifica esta señal y listo

saludos


----------



## MagicKreator (Dic 16, 2009)

De casualidad alguien ya vio la fecha que fue creado este tema?,hace 2 años :S.


----------

